
Diwiner – Take notes during wine tasting - asegatto
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.diwiner.com<p>DIWINER is for wine lovers, straight from Italy, the country of taste, flavor and beauty of vino. Save your favorite wines with useful personal references and inspired emotions.<p>- Take a pic of the label and get info on your wine<p>- All your wines on your mobile, tablet or desktop<p>- Find your favorite winery at a touch of the screen<p>- Analyze visual, smell and taste to rate all your wines
======
telesilla
I could have used this 2 nights ago! I'll give it a try, thanks - I'm often
around unique, special wines that I forget and I would welcome a method to get
to know better what I'm really enjoying so I can be inspired to experiment
even further.

Also, it seems the app just works on saved cookies. As great as it is to not
have to make an account, what happens if I lose my cookies? If there is a way
to save the data to email or back it up, that would be super.

~~~
asegatto
Hi telesilla, I hope our app will help you in keeping track of what you have
enjoyed the most. If you don't want to loose any data, you can sign in by
email or social. That also allows you to share tastes across devices. At the
moment we don't have an export functionality but we plan to implement it. If
you have a relatively new smartphone you can also save the web app as if it
was installed from the store.

